# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Борис Гребенщиков - Группа Аквариум

## Lampada

Официальный сайт - http://www.aquarium.ru     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLjiUJP19FE  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08    *Беспечный русский бродяга* 
Я беспечный русский бродяга
Я родился на брегах реки Волги
Я ел, что дают, и пил, что Бог пошлет
Под песни соловья и иволги 
Я пил в Петебурге и я пил в Москве
Я пил в Костроме и Рязани
Я пил Лагавулин и я пил Лафройг
Закусывал травой и грибами 
Однажды в Вятке я был худой
Но ближе к Барнаулу стал резвый
Худшее похмелье, что было у меня 
Когда я восемь суток был трезвый 
Я упал в Енисей, я выплыл из Невы
Хотя, может быть, это была Припять
Но я вышел элегантно сухой из воды
И немедленно нашел, с кем здесь выпить 
Я один родился и один я умру
Но чтобы в мире не заблудиться 
В каждом вагоне, что едет по земле
Работает одна проводница. 
А так по жизни я анахорет
Молитвенен и беззаботен
Но в обычный день я спасаю двух-трех
А в праведную ночь до трёх сотен 
Я сидел и пил на Гластонбери Тор
Сам не заметил, как надрался
Помню, как меня меня искушал один бес
Ясно дело, я не поддался 
А что наверху - то и внизу 
А душа - она как печная тяга
Куда бы я ни шел, везде вокруг Эдем
Ведь я беспечный русский бродяга.

----------


## Lampada

http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/mp3/20 ... Garsia.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09   *Голова Альфредо Гарсии*  
В детстве мне снился один и тот же сон:
Что я иду весел, небрит, пьян и влюблён,
И пою песни, распространяя вокруг себя свет и сладость. 
Теперь друзья говорят, что эти песни не нужны,
Что они далеки от чаяний нашей страны,
И нужно петь про нефть, я устарел, мне не понять эту радость. 
Новости украшают наш быт:
Пожары, катастрофы, ещё один убит,
И всенародная запись на курсы, как учиться бодаться. 
На каждой странице обнаженная Маха,
Я начинаю напоминать себе монаха:
Вокруг нет искушений, которым я хотел бы поддаться. 
И я прошу, что было сил,
Я прошу, как никогда не просил,
Я прошу: заварите мне девятисил
И ещё:     унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии.
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии.
Вы несостоявшиеся мессии,
И население всей соборной России
Воздержитесь от торговли головой Альфредо Гарсии.
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии. 
Главная национальная особенность - понт.
Неприглядно, слякотно и вечный ремонт,
Говорят, с этим можно справиться, если взяться дружно. 
Но мешает смятение в неокрепших умах,
Засада в пригородах, медведь на холмах,
И женщины носят матросов на головах, значит им это нужно. 
Маразм на линии электропередач,
Всадник с чашей Грааля несётся вскачь,
Но под копытами пересечённая распиздяйством местность. 
Даже хоры ангелов в этом краю
Звучат совсем не так, как в раю:
То ли нужно менять слуховой аппарат, то ли менять окрестность. 
И я прошу, что было сил,
Я прошу, как никогда не просил,
Я прошу: заварите мне девятисил
И ещё:     унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии.
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии.
Вы несостоявшиеся мессии,
И население всей соборной России
Воздержитесь от торговли головой Альфредо Гарсии.
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии. 
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии.
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии. 
Вы несостоявшиеся мессии,
И население всей соборной России
Воздержитесь от торговли головой Альфредо Гарсии.
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии.
Унесите отсюда голову Альфредо Гарсии.
______________________________________   Бобом Диланом веет немножко.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11
_____________ http://community.livejournal.com/ru_aqu ... 35479.html - О песне
_________________    *Ткачиха* 
Мне снилось, что я ткачиха,
Которая часто бывает мною во сне
Я долго пытался понять - то ли я снюсь ей
То ли это она снится мне 
Да, я знаю, что об этом писали китайцы
Но теория суха, а древо жизни
Зеленеет в листах;
Придется проснуться и поехать в Иваново
Проверить, как реально обстоят там дела на местах. 
Волга шумит волнами;
Редкая птица долетит до ее берегов
А на всех берегах чёрно от тех, кто
Ожидает, когда течение пронесет мимо 
Тела их врагов. 
И только полная луна оживляет
Чередование этих верхов и низин
Слава Богу, что она никогда не читала
Ни "Цветочков Франциска Ассизского",
Ни Дао Дэ Дзин. 
В пустыне бредут верблюды
У каждого из них что-то своё на уме
Один знакомый тоже шёл на Северный полюс
Оказался предпринимателем в Костроме
Так начинания, вознесшиеся мощно, 
Сворачивают в сторону, теряют имя действия - какой срам
Я не вижу причины куда-то стремиться, если в итоге ты всегда оказываешься где-то не там 
Я сижу на пустынной скале
Наблюдаю, как плывут облака
Сердце, как старый пепел
Глаза, как у полного дурака 
Я ничего не начинаю, пускай все
Течёт само по себе, как Волга-река
Под лестницей сидит холодная кошка
Пойду-ка спущусь, выставлю ей молока

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Лампада, я только что послушала этот альбом, и была тебе очень благодарна, если бы ты написал текст для следующих песен: 
'О смысле всего сущего'
'Мама, я не могу больше пить'
'Voulez vous couchez avec moi?'
Стаканы' 
Ты считаешь , что есть вопросы, о которых поет Б.Г. в таких песнях, которые трудно понять для человека, который не живет в России сейчас? Конечно я пожила несколько месяцев в Питере, а все-таки я англичанка , и давно не была там.
А песня'О смысле всего сущего' просто прелесть!!

----------


## SSSS

Я не Лампада, но всё же:  *О Смысле Всего Сущего* 
Человеческая жизнь имеет более одного аспекта.
В городе Таганроге есть два Звездных проспекта.
На одном - небеса зияющие
И до самого Волго-Дона
Возвышаются сияющие
Дворцы из шлакобетона.
И по нему каждую пятницу,
Как выйдут со смены из шахты,
Маршируют белозубые
Космонавты. 
А на другом все дома в полтора этажа
И по истоптанной траве гуляет коза,
День проходит и два проходит,
Веревка перетерлась, но коза не уходит;
Ей совершенно некуда идти,
Она смотрит в небеса и шепчет "Господи, прости!".  *Мама, Я Не Могу Больше Пить* 
Мама, я не могу больше пить.
Мама, я не могу больше пить
Мама, вылей все, что стоит на столе - 
Я не могу больше пить
На мне железный аркан
Я крещусь, когда я вижу стакан
Я не в силах поддерживать этот обман
Мама, я не могу больше пить 
Патриоты скажут, что я дал слабину
Практически продал родную страну
Им легко, а я иду ко дну
Я гляжу, как истончается нить
Я не валял дурака
Тридцать пять лет от звонка до звонка
Но мне не вытравить из себя чужака
Мама, я не могу больше пить 
Мама, я не могу больше пить
Мама, я не могу больше пить
Мама, позвони всем моим друзьям
Скажи им - я не могу больше пить
Вот она - пропасть во ржи
Под босыми ногами ножи
Как достало жить не по лжи -
Мама, я не могу больше пить 
Скажи моим братьям, что теперь я большой
Скажи сестре, что я болен душой
Я мог бы быть обычным человеком
Но я упустил эту роль
Зашел в бесконечный лес
Гляжу вверх, но я не вижу небес
Скажи в церкви, что во всех дверях стоит бес - 
Демон Алкоголь 
Мама, я не могу больше пить
Мама, я не могу больше пить
Мама, вылей все, что стоит на столе - 
Я не могу больше пить
На мне железный аркан
Я крещусь когда я вижу стакан
Я не в силах поддерживать этот обман
Мама, я не могу больше пить  *Voulez-Vous Coucher Avec Moi?* 
Что-то не заснуть - а засну, все мне снится,
Что вот еще чуть-чуть, еще едва-едва;
А как проснусь - опять пью, как бы мне не спиться -
Voulez-vous coucher avec moi? 
Вот в руке письмо, но вижу только буквы
И я не помню, как они собирались в слова
В полной пустоте, круги на воде
Voulez-vous coucher avec moi? 
А я, брат, боюсь - а ты, брат, не бойся
Принесло дождем - унесет по ветру
А если я умру - ты не беспокойся
Просто потерпи, станет легче к утру... 
Ночью невтерпеж, да к утру станет ясно
А утро не соврет - оно всему голова
Что же я не знал, как она прекрасна...
Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?
_________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqfh0tIzrOM   *Стаканы* 
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол,
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол;
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол
И прочую посуду.
Все говорят, что пить нельзя,
Все говорят, что пить нельзя;
Все говорят, что пить нельзя,
А я говорю, что буду. 
Рано с утра, пока темно
Пока темно - пока темно 
Рано с утра, пока темно
И мир еще в постели
Чтобы понять, куда идти
Чтобы понять, зачем идти 
Без колебаний прими сто грамм 
И ты достигнешь цели. 
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол,
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол;
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол
И прочую посуду.
Все говорят, что пить нельзя,
Все говорят, что пить нельзя;
Все говорят, что пить нельзя,
А я говорю, что буду. 
Я не хотел тянуть баржу
Поэтому я хожу-брожу
Если дойду до конца земли 
Пойду бродить по морю
Если сломается аппарат
Стану пиратом и буду рад
Без колебаний пропью линкор
Но флот не опозорю 
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол,
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол;
Ну-ка мечи стаканы на стол
И прочую посуду.
Все говорят, что пить нельзя,
Все говорят, что пить нельзя;
Все говорят, что пить нельзя,
А я говорю, что буду.  
Да, наверное, есть вещи у БГ, которые было бы трудно понять сходу не россиянину...[/i]

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com  *О смысле всего сущего*   *Мама, я не могу больше пить*  *Voulez-Vous Coucher Avec Moi?*  *Стаканы* 
_________________________________________________ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQCiMFVmFjU  *Кардиограмма*
Что-то Хорошее в Моем Сердце 
Что-то соловьи стали петь слишком громко;
Новые слова появляются из немоты.
Такое впечатление, будто кто-то завладел моим сердцем -
Иногда мне кажется, что это ты. 
Губы забыли, как сложиться в улыбку;
Лицо стушевалось - остались только черты;
Тут что-то хорошее стало происходить с моим сердцем;
Ты знаешь, мне кажется, что это ты. 
От пятой буровой до Покрова-на-Нерли
Вроде все в порядке, только где-то оборвана нить;
Я не знаю, как у вас - у нас всегда кто-то сверлит.
Может, взять и скинуться, чтобы они перестали сверлить? 
Ночью под окном разгружали фуры,
От матерной ругани увяли кусты -
Я даже не заметил, потому что кто-то завладел моим сердцем,
И я подозреваю, что это ты. 
У меня в крови смесь нитротолуола и смирны;
Каждая песня - террористический акт;
И это после двадцати лет обучения искусству быть смирным -
Я говорил с медициной.
Она не в силах объяснить этот факт. 
Но будь ты хоть роллс-ройс, все равно стоять в пробке;
Даже в Русском музее не забаррикадироваться от красоты -
Знаешь, это неважно, если кто-то завладел твоим сердцем.
В моем случае, мне кажется, что это ты.
Мне до сих пор кажется, что это ты.

----------


## belka

> 'Voulez vous coucher avec moi?'

 Какая у тебя работа, Катюша Гриб?   ::   
Белка.

----------


## belka

> *Voulez-Vous Coucher Avec Moi?*

 Болшое спасибо за ссылкы, Лампада! Я влюбился в эту песенку! 
Белка.

----------


## Оля

> Большое спасибо за ссылки, Лампада!

----------


## belka

> Originally Posted by belka  Большое спасибо за ссылки, Лампада!

 Спасибо, Оля    ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

> Какая у тебя работа, Катюша Гриб?    
> Белка.

 Cпасибо ,Белка, за твой злобный красный цвет.  ::  
Хотя я в прошлом была учительницей французкого языка (!) , я теперь, к твоему сведению ,работаю учительницей по пианино. 
И все. И кстати, как  мы знаем, часто бывают опечатки в спешке!! 
Спасибо большое , СССС, за тексты- это здорово прочитать.  Как тебе нравится этот альбом?

----------


## belka

Злобный красный цвет?   ::  
Так...   

> была учительницей французского языка

   ::   
Белка.

----------


## SSSS

> Спасибо большое , СССС, за тексты- _ было здорово п_очитать.  Как тебе нравится этот альбом?

 Я его полностью ещё не слышал... Мне нравятся его старые альбомы:  _1981-Треугольник
1982-Акустика
1983-Радио Африка
1984-День Серебра
1985-Дети Декабря
1986-Десять стрел
1987-Равноденствие
1989-Radio Silence_ 
Я вырос на этой музыке... 
Например,  *Моей звезде* (альбом "Акустика")  _Моей звезде не суждено
Тепла, как нам, простым и смертным;
Нам - сытный дом под лампой светлой,
А ей - лишь горькое вино; 
А ей - лишь горькая беда,
Сгорать, где все бегут пожара;
Один лишь мальчик скажет: "Жалко,
Смотрите, падает звезда!" 
Моей звезде не суждено
Устать или искать покоя;
Она не знает, что такое
Покой, но это все равно. 
Ей будет сниться по ночам
Тот дом, что обойден бедою,
А наяву - служить звездою.
И горький дым, и горький чай..._ 
Или вот ещё:  *Аделаида* (альбом "Равноденствие")  _Ветер, туман и снег.
Мы - одни в этом доме.
Не бойся стука в окно - 
Это ко мне,
Это северный ветер, 
Мы у него в ладонях.
Но северный ветер - мой друг,
Он хранит все, что скрыто.
Он сделает так,
Что небо станет свободным от туч
Там, где взойдет звезда Аделаида. 
Я помню движение губ,
Прикосновенье руками.
Я слышал, что время стирает все.
Ты слышишь стук сердца - 
Это коса нашла на камень. 
И нет ни печали, ни зла,
Ни горечи, ни обиды.
Есть только северный ветер,
И он разбудит меня
Там, где взойдет звезда
Аделаида._ 
Стоит послушать _Radio Silence_, БГ записал его в Штатах на английском языке...  *That Voice Again*  _I hear that voice again
I hear that voice again 
Seems so simple now
Now that the sky is clear
Maybe the road was tough
But at last we're here
I've nothing to hide from you
Nothing to explain
Just this vision of broken wing
And the raven cries in pain 
I hear that voice again
I hear that voice again 
If darkness surrounds you
I'll be the fire
To guard your sleep
If there's nothing to stand on
I will lay myself beneath your feet
I will show the world to you
And this world will have no stain
Just hold me now
Hold me close
Don't let me go
But close your eyes
And look away 
I hear that voice again_  *Death of King Arthur*
(Poem by Thomas Malory)  _Of Lancelot du Lake
tell i no more
But this by leave
these ermytes seven.
But still Kynge Arthur
lieth there, and Quene Guenever,
As I you newyn. 
And Monkes
That are right of lore
Who synge with moulded stewyn
Ihesu, who hath woundes sore,
Grant us the blyss of Heaven._

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Katyusha Grib  Спасибо большое , СССС, за тексты- _ было здорово п_очитать.  Как тебе нравится этот альбом?

 Ну тогда уж исправь и "Как тебе нравится?..." (потому что мы так не говорим) на просто "Тебе нравится?..."

----------


## SSSS

Или тебе понравилось?..

----------


## Alware

> Я не Лампада, но всё же:  *О Смысле Всего Сущего* 
> Человеческая жизнь имеет более одного аспекта.
> В городе Таганроге есть два Звездных проспекта.
> Над одним - небеса зияющие
> И до самого Волго-Дона
> Возвышаются сияющие
> Дворцы из шлакобетона.

----------


## SSSS

С этим следуют обратиться к Гребенщикову, текст был скопировам с сайта Аквариума...

----------


## Alware

> С этим следуют обратиться к Гребенщикову, текст был скопировам с сайта Аквариума...

 А я просто решил послушать эту песню в тот момент

----------


## Leof

And as for me then I like his music the most (more than his texts). Perhaps it's not the proper title, but the music is called Серебряная роза(The Silver Rose), and the album is called Снежный лев (the Snowy Lion). I love this music. And my favourite song has such words _"Машинист и сам не знает, что везёт тебя ко мне"._

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Разные замечания о новом альбоме 
Этот альбом выражает интересную смесь жанров, мотивов и стилей для западных ушей. Группа 'Аквариум' очевидно любит экперементировать с авангардными звуками, и иногда трудно понять, как эти песни якобы соответствующим образом следуют друг за другом. После того, как я уже слушала старые альбомы из 80-годов, жесткое техно в первом треке(Афанасий Никитин Буги) было как-то неожиданно.
В втором треке мы повергнуты в сильные звуки 'hard rock/grunge '(по- русски?) , и потом быстро после этого дальше к третьему треку ( это самая лучшая песенка по-моему в альбоме). Такая маленькая жемчужина в звуковом мире (sound world?) Аквариума. 
Это конечно не песня для сцены . (например как 'Voulez vous coucher avec moi' и 'Дети декабря)  Такая интимная, сладкая мелодия, которая как-то вызывает сильное чувство тоски  ( и мы едва ли знаем зачем) в сердце. 
Стихи БГ  часто загадочные , и я не хочу предложить какую-то грубную интерпретацию слов в 'О смысле всего сущего' . В конце концов, конечно, интереснее понять слова на разных плоскостях. 
Однако, почему у БГ определенная привязанность к городу Таганрогу ( я никогда не была там,) который он упоминает в  песенке? Также привязанность к Костроме (я и была там!) в других альбомах.
Если Таганрог немножко похож на Кострому ( была там в 90-годах), то кажется, что такие города очень старые, ультра-русские , где жизнь похожа на ту 20 лет назад- города с медленным , вялым ритмом жизни, и в таких местах явление козы на улице совершенно ежедневно. 
Коза с перетертой  веревкой - это кто?
Россия без цепей коммунизма, без никакого политического угнетения? (Ну, вообще говоря по сравнению с прошлым!)
И все -таки Россия не продвигается вперед (с реализацией демократии, или экономики?) ("ей совершенно некуда идти"), и не знает в какую сторону идти?
Или коза  является представителем музыкантов в России, как БГ, которые имеют более свободы, а без цели? 
А кто знает? Такие стихи очень неясные. Ну, БГ сказал где-то в интервью так: " Надеюсь , что мы вас хоть чуть-чуть запутали. "
Да, действительно запутали! 
Я спросила себя, понравилась бы мне эта песенка столько, если бы я слушала его  на английском. И мне кажется, что определенный шарм в ней для меня именно потому, что  я слушаю ее  на русском.
Для англичанки ( для англичанина ,  может быть , и меньше!) послушен красивый медоточивый ( mellifluous, honey-like?) звук консонантов. Например, как БГ поет окончание слова 'гуляеТ коза (совсем не как наш 'т' ) , или прекрасный 'л' в слове 'шлакобетона'(более как шотландский 'л'- мой любимый консонант  в русском языке!)
Сразу же после этого- трек 4 ('Духовные люди') , и эта песня выражает какой-то почти комичный элемент с 'chanting' (как это по - русски?)Она напоминает  мне о музыке  в фильме 'Чарли и Шоколадная Фабрика' с маленькими фигурами Умпа Лумпа!
'Мама , я не хочу больше пить- сильная штука и мне нравится. Много слов в альбоме идет о питье (маленькая проблема  с БГ?) . БГ сказал где -то так: "это сильная песня потому, что русский  народ чувствует в этих словах что - родное" (родная болезнь , что ли?)
Тема идет дальше в 'Стаканы" . А вот прекрасная кельтская мелодия. Такая музыка очень любимая для группы.  Я всегда хочу потанцевать на столе , когда слушаю эту песню!!
Трудно для англичан быстро спеть фразу 'Ну -ка мечи стаканы на стол' (попробуйте . дорогие соотечественики!)
'Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?'   тоже красива, хотя БГ ужасно произносит слово 'coucher'. Андрей Суротдинов играет классно на скрипке.
Это не рецензия, а случайные замечания, и я не говорила сегодня о всех песнях в альбоме, но это интересный альбом  , и стоит слушать его. 
П.С. А кто образ Наташи Ростовой???
(Лампада  процитировал ее в начале нитки.)
Извините заранее за ошибки!

----------


## mishau_

Вот это трактат! Я столько на русском не напишу. О БГ. Полностью к нему ранодушен, его музыка меня не трогает. А голос бе-е-е-е-е, как у барашка, разве так поют! Тьфу!

----------


## Alware

> Разные замечания о новом альбоме  
> Коза с перетертой  веревкой - это кто?
> Россия без цепей коммунизма, без никакого политического угнетения? (Ну, вообще говоря по сравнению с прошлым!)
> И все -таки Россия не продвигается вперед (с реализацией демократии, или экономики?) ("ей совершенно некуда идти"), и не знает в какую сторону идти?
> Или коза  является представителем музыкантов в России, как БГ, которые имеют более свободы, а без цели? 
> А кто знает? Такие стихи очень неясные. Ну, БГ сказал где-то в интервью так: " Надеюсь , что мы вас хоть чуть-чуть запутали. "
> Да, действительно запутали!

 Я бы не стал искать такую уж простую и прямую аллегорическую связь в текстах БГ. Если уж и хочешь пытаться чтото понять,то надо глубже копать и не в такой конкретике ИМХО конечно.   

> *Россия без цепей коммунизма, без никакого политического угнетения? (Ну, вообще говоря по сравнению с прошлым!)
> И все -таки Россия не продвигается вперед (с реализацией демократии, или экономики?) ("ей совершенно некуда идти"), и не знает в какую сторону идти*?

 Я вообще сомневаюсь что БГ думает о подобной фигне когда творит.    

> Тема идет дальше в 'Стаканы" . А вот прекрасная кельтская мелодия. Такая музыка очень любимая для группы.  Я всегда хочу потанцевать на столе , когда слушаю эту песню!!
> Трудно для англичан быстро спеть фразу 'Ну -ка мечи стаканы на стол' (попробуйте . дорогие соотечественики!)

 Стаканы - одна из лучших песен (или я просто люблю ирландскую музыку)

----------


## Kirill2142

> Вот это трактат! Я столько на русском не напишу. О БГ. Полностью к нему ранодушен, его музыка меня не трогает. А голос бе-е-е-е-е, как у барашка, разве так поют! Тьфу!

 Полность с тобой согласен   ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

> Если уж и хочешь пытаться чтото понять,то надо глубже копать и не в такой конкретике ИМХО конечно.

  Скажи, пожалуйста, что значит 'ИМХО' ???
Да, моя интерпретация довольно черно - белая, но надо начаться где-то с идеями!
Как ты понимаешь текст в песне 'О смысле всего сущего' , можно спросить?

----------


## Alware

> Скажи, пожалуйста, что значит 'ИМХО' ???

 ИМХО = IMHO=In My Humble Opinion (sorry for that runet slang  ::  )   

> Как ты понимаешь текст в песне 'О смысле всего сущего' , можно спросить?

 Спросить-то можно, а вот ответить.....  ::  
Вообще, если говорить о текстах БГ, надо всегда помнить про смысл слова "сарказм" (IMHO опять же.)   ::

----------


## Alware

> П.С. А кто образ Наташи Ростовой??? 
> (Лампада процитировал ее в начале нитки.)

     

> Гуманистический Союз Молодёжи
> "_последний альбом Б.Г. - рекламируется самим БГ... 
> Называется "Беспечный русский бродяга"... 
> Что же вложил БГ в образ русского бродяги? 
> Транс, кельтские мотивы, электронное звучание и главное...,что вызывает его особеную гордость: "беспечность... - волноваться не о чем...Все в руках Божьих..." Оказывается, это именно Бог сподобил его на написание этого альбома... ( его слова) Однако к середине интервью образ "Русского беспечного бродяги" ТРАНСформировался в образ "бесшабашного растамана".  Причем САМ сравнивает этот образ с... ( ни по чем не угадаете.. "Наш растаман - это то же , что идеальная толстовская Наташа Ростова" .... Интересный поворот... 
> Похоже на то, что БГ очень нужны деньги... 
> А может слава кончилась? Перестроился под нужды наркорынка? 
> ПОхоже именно на то, так как заключает БГ интервью-рекламу своего детища словами о том,что " мне глубоко наплевать на следующее воплощение" 
> Это он чем? 
> ...

 Ну вот еще цитата с этого даун чата  _И все-таки, по-моему, вы этого старичка переоцениваете. По сравнению с творчеством группы "Агата Кристи", например, он просто отдыхает. А по сравнению с Мэрлином Мэнсоном БГ - вообще ангелочек. 
О да, мы же "в сортах говна не разбираемса"! А зря. Врага надо знать в лицо. 
Не пытаясь обелить БГшные наркопропагандирующие песенки, отмечу: до апологета антикультуры, на мой взгляд, он немного не дотягивает._ 
О чём говорить-то?  ::  
poor people 
ГСМ - это нефтепродукты

----------


## Alware

Когда Достоевский был раненый
И убитый ножом на посту,
Солдаты его отнесли в лазарет,
Чтоб спасти там его красоту 
Там хирург самогон пил из горлышка
И все резал пилой и ножом
При свете коптилки семнадцать часов,
А потом лишь упал поражен 
А на следующий день под заутреню
Из центра приходит приказ
Вы немедля присвойте Героя звезду
Тому гаду, что гения спас 
Так пускай все враги надрываются
Ведь назавтра мы снова в строю
А вы те, кто не верует в силу культуры -
Послушайте песню мою

----------


## brucewayne

In this song by Akvarium, "A song for a new way of life," they sing: you've got the hippopotamus. What on earth does that mean? I must assume it's some kind of idiom, perhaps a reference to a book or something. 
 Те, кто были, по-моему, сплыли,
 А те, кто остался, спят.
 Один лишь я сижу на этой стене
 (Как свойственно мне).
 Мне сказали, что к этим винам
 Подмешан таинственный яд,
 А мне смешно: ну что они смыслят в вине? 
     Эй вы, как живется там?
     У вас есть Гиппопотам!
     А мы в чулане,
     С дырой в кармане,
     Но здесь забавно,
     Здесь так забавно... 
 И вот путь, ведущий вниз,
 А вот - вода из крана,
 Вот кто-то влез на карниз,
 Не чтобы прыгнуть, а просто спьяну. 
 Все к тому, чтоб этот день
 Был не худшим из наших дней,
 Посмотрим, что принесет эта ночь.
 Мне не нужно много света,
 Мне хочется, чтобы светлей,
 И радостно то, что ты можешь в этом помочь. 
     Но, эй вы, как живется там?
     У вас есть Гиппопотам!
     А мы в чулане,
     С дырой в кармане,
     Но здесь забавно,
     Здесь так забавно...

----------


## Ramil

Not every Russian can completely understand what exactly BG meant in his songs. As far as I know there are no general slang phrases involving hippopotamus. It could be allegory, slang or just ravings  :: 
BG is like that. You'll never understand whether he's serious or having fun on you.
Here, I think he meant something like "Hey you, how are you doing there? You've got everything, even a hippopotamus!".

----------


## Юрка

> In this song by Akvarium, "A song for a new way of life," they sing: you've got the hippopotamus. What on earth does that mean? I must assume it's some kind of idiom, perhaps a reference to a book or something.
>      Но, эй вы, как живется там?
>      У вас есть Гиппопотам!

 Бегемот упоминается вот почему:
- Подходит по рифме (там - гиппопотам);
- Он большой, смешной, толстый, самодовольный.
- У нас его нет, а у "Вас" есть.   ::

----------


## Tu-160

Мне это напомнило старый шутливый стишок из моего детства: «А у нас в квартире газ. А у вас? А у нас водопровод. Вот.» Тогда было, чем гордиться…

----------


## Lampada

> Мне это напомнило старый шутливый стишок из моего детства: «А у нас в квартире газ. А у вас? А у нас водопровод. Вот.» Тогда было, чем гордиться…

 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  *А что у вас?*  *Сергей Михалков* 
                        Кто на лавочке сидел,
                        Кто на улицу глядел,
                        Толя пел,
                        Борис молчал,
                        Николай ногой качал. 
                        Дело было вечером,
                        Делать было нечего. 
                        Галка села на заборе,
                        Кот забрался на чердак.
                        Тут сказал ребятам Боря
                        Просто так: 
                        - А у меня в кармане гвоздь.
                        А у вас?
                        - А у нас сегодня гость.
                        А у вас?
                        - А у нас сегодня кошка
                        Родила вчера котят.
                        Котята выросли немножко,
                        А есть из блюдца не хотят. 
                        - А у нас на кухне газ.
                        А у вас?
                        - А у нас водопровод.
                        Вот. 
                        - А из нашего окна
                        Площадь Красная видна.
                        А из вашего окошка
                        Только улица немножко. 
                        - Мы гуляли по Неглинной,
                        Заходили на бульвар,
                        Нам купили синий-синий,
                        Презелёный красный шар. 
                        - А у нас огонь погас -
                        Это раз.
                        Грузовик привёз дрова -
                        Это два.
                        А в-четвертых, наша мама
                        Отправляется в полёт,
                        Потому что наша мама
                        Называется пилот, -
                        С лесенки ответил Вова:
                        - Мама - лётчик?
                        Что ж такого! 
                        Вот у Коли, например,
                        Мама - милиционер. 
                        А у Толи и у Веры
                        Обе мамы - инженеры. 
                        А у Левы мама - повар.
                        Мама - лётчик?
                        Что ж такого! 
                        - Всех важней, - сказала Ната, -
                        Мама вагоновожатый,
                        Потому что до Зацепы
                        Водит мама два прицепа. 
                        И спросила Нина тихо:
                        - Разве плохо быть портнихой?
                        Кто трусы ребятам шьёт?
                        Ну конечно, не пилот. 
                        Лётчик водит самолеты -
                        Это очень хорошо. 
                        Повар делает компоты -
                        Это тоже хорошо. 
                        Доктор лечит нас от кори,
                        Есть учительница в школе. 
                        Мамы разные нужны,
                        Мамы всякие важны. 
                        Дело было вечером,
                        Спорить было нечего.

----------


## laxxy

> Нам купили синий-синий,
>                         Презелёный красный шар.

 http://subscribe.ru/archive/funny.anet. ... 35902.text  ::

----------


## Оля

Я тоже послушала этот альбом!   ::  
Итог: из 19 песен 11 понравились, 8 - нет.
Больше всего понравились:
О смысле всего сущего
Voulez-vous coucher avec moi
Стаканы   

> Однако, почему у БГ определенная привязанность к городу Таганрогу ( я никогда не была там,) который он упоминает в  песенке? Также привязанность к Костроме (я и была там!) в других альбомах.

 Ну что касается Таганрога, это в своем роде культовый город, ведь там жил Чехов. И многие едут туда именно потому, что там жил Чехов. Там есть его дом-музей. 
Кострома - очень старый русский город, его название перекликается со славянской мифологией. _КОСТРОМА - в восточнославянской мифологии умирающее и воскресающее божество весны и плодородия. Ee представляли в виде молодой женщины._ 
Ну и потом, это просто очень красивые русские названия - Кострома, Самара, Таганрог... В этих названиях чувствуется Россия.   

> прекрасный 'л' в слове 'шлакобетона'(более как шотландский 'л'- мой любимый консонант  в русском языке!)

 А я всегда думала, что в русском и в английском твердый звук "л" одинаковый!   ::     

> 'Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?'   тоже красива, хотя БГ ужасно произносит слово 'coucher'.

 Почему ужасно? Он просто французскую "r" не выговаривает   ::

----------


## mercurius

Откуда можно скачать песни Аквариума на МП3? 
mercurius

----------


## Оля

> Откуда можно скачать песни Аквариума в (формате) МП3? 
> mercurius

 Из локальной сети   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Откуда можно скачать песни Аквариума на МП3? 
> mercurius

 Послушать можно здесь.  http://www.russiandvd.com

----------


## Katyusha Grib

> А я всегда думала, что в русском и в английском твердый звук "л" одинаковый!

 Не совсем, что касается произношения. Русский 'Л' - более как шотландский 'л'. Мне кажется, что русские произносят 'л' более в задней части рта.Мой шотландский знакомый произносит поэтому русский 'л' отлично!
Спасибо, Оля, за твои идеи о Таганроге и Костроме! 
Я тоже очень люблю 'Стаканы', 'О смысле всего Сущего' и 'Voulez -vous coucher avec moi'

----------


## Юрка

> Коза с перетертой  веревкой - это кто?

 Я думаю, что коза - это деревня, патриархальное начало, покой. Это то, к чему я еду каждый год в отпуск. Противопоставляется в песне городу, промышленному росту и прочей суете.

----------


## Юрка

> Ну тогда уж исправь и "Как тебе нравится?..." (потому что мы так не говорим) на просто "Тебе нравится?..."

 Ну, говорим же иногда. Например: _"Ну и как Вам это нравится ?!"._

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> Ну тогда уж исправь и "Как тебе нравится?..." (потому что мы так не говорим) на просто "Тебе нравится?..."

 Ну, говорим же иногда. Например: _"Ну и как Вам это нравится ?!"._[/quote:1eaoxcu8]
Иронически говорим.
А если меня так кто-то про новый альбом спросит, я подумаю, что он этим альбомом возмущен.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Мне кажется, что русские произносят 'л' более в задней части рта.

 Вчера изучил процесс произношения звука "л". Твёрдый "л" получается при касании языком чуть выше основания зубов, а мягкий "л" - на сантиметр выше.

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Юрка] 

> Мне кажется, что русские произносят 'л' более в задней части рта.

 Вчера изучил процесс произношения звука "л". Твёрдый "л" получается при касании языком чуть выше основания зубов, а мягкий "л" - на сантиметр выше.[/quote:3k9va3pp]
Да, и язык для "л" напряжённый, а для мягкого "л" расслабленный.

----------


## Оля

Ну мы же говорим об английском _твердом_ "л" и о русском _твердом_ "л". Вот разницы-то я и не понимаю...   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля][quote="Юрка":37dmc8uq] 

> Ну тогда уж исправь и "Как тебе нравится?..." (потому что мы так не говорим) на просто "Тебе нравится?..."

 Ну, говорим же иногда. Например: _"Ну и как Вам это нравится ?!"._[/quote:37dmc8uq]
Иронически говорим.
А если меня так кто-то про новый альбом спросит, я подумаю, что он этим альбомом возмущен.   :: [/quote:37dmc8uq]Тогда предлагаю спасти фразу, добавив запятую: "кАк тебе, нравится?" или "тебе кАк, нравится ?".

----------


## Оля

> Тогда предлагаю спасти фразу, добавив запятую: "кАк тебе, нравится?" или "тебе кАк, нравится ?".

 Предложение принимается.   ::

----------


## Юрка

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3-Axeoa3ho  *Город* 
муз. В.Вавилов , сл. А.Волохонский  
Под небом голубым есть город золотой.
С прозрачными воротами и яркою звездой.
А в городе том - сад, все травы, да цветы
Гуляют там животные невиданной красы.
Одно, как желтый огнегривый лев,
Другое - вол исполненный очей.
С ними золотой орел небесный
Чей так светел взор незабываемый. 
А в небе голубом горит одна звезда.
Она твоя, о, ангел мой, она твоя всегда.
Кто любит тот любим, кто светел тот и свят
Пускай ведет звезда тебя дорогой в дивный сад.
Тебя там встретит огнегривый лев
И синий вол, исполненный очей.
С ними золотой орел небесный
Чей так светел взор незабываемый.
____________________________________ 
translation based on the version
by M. Morozov. 
Beneath the pale blue sky,
a golden city's placed,
with gates as clear as crystal glass
and with a star ablaze. 
A garden blossoms there,
with flowers far and wide,
and fascinating animals
are wandering inside. 
One beast is like a yellow fiery lion,
another is an ox all full of eyes,
and the third of them is Golden Eagle
gazing from the heavens unforgettably. 
And from that sky of blue,
a star is shining through.
My angel, look! This star is yours,
it always shines for you. 
Beloved are those who love,
and blessed those giving light.
The shining star will guide you to
the garden of delight. 
The yellow fiery lion will greet you there,
together with the blue ox full of eyes.
You will also meet the golden eagle
gazing from the sky so unforgettable..

----------


## Leof

> Пускай ведет звезде тебя дорогой в дивный сад.

 _звезде_ как-то странно звучит.

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Древнерусская тоска* 
Куда ты, тройка, мчишься, куда ты держишь путь
Ямщик опять нажрался водки или просто лёг вздремнуть
Колёса сдадены в музей, музей весь вынесли вон
В каждом доме раздается то ли песня, то ли стон
Как предсказано святыми - всё висит на волоске
Я гляжу на это дело в древнерусской тоске 
На поле древней битвы нет ни копий ни костей
Они пошли на сувениры для туристов и гостей
Добрыня плюнул на Россию и в Милане чинит газ
Алёша, даром, что Попович, продал весь иконостас
Один Илья пугает девок, скача в одном носке
И я гляжу на это дело в древнерусской тоске 
У Ярославны дело плохо, ей некогда рыдать
Она в конторе с полседьмого, у ней брифинг ровно в пять
А все бояре на Тойотах издают Playboy и Vogue
Продав леса и нефть на Запад, СС-20 на Восток
Князь Владимир, чертыхаясь, рулит в море на доске
Я гляжу на это дело в древнерусской тоске 
У стен монастыря опять большой переполох -
По мелкой речке к ним приплыл четырнадцатирукий бог
Монахи с матом машут кольями, бегут его спасти
А бог глядит что дело плохо и кричит "Пусти-пусти"
Настоятель в женском платье так и скачет на песке
Я гляжу на это дело в древнерусской тоске 
А над удолбанной Москвой в небо лезут леса -
Турки строят муляжи Святой Руси за полчаса
А у хранителей святыни палец пляшет на курке
Знак червонца проступает вместо лика на доске
Харе Кришна ходят строем по Арбату и Тверской
Я боюсь, что сыт по горло древнерусской тоской

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USulI-uxJ2A (субтитры)   *Волки и вороны* 
Может Бог, а может просто эта ночь пахнет ладаном.
А кругом высокий лес, темен и замшел.
То ли это благодать, то ли это засада нам;
Весело на ощупь, да сквозняк на душе.
Вот идут с образами - с образами незнакомыми,
Да светят им лампады из-под темной воды;
Я не помню, как мы встали, как мы вышли из комнаты,
Только помню, что идти нам до теплой звезды... 
Вот стоит храм высок, да тьма под куполом.
Проглядели все глаза, да ни хрена не видать.
Я поставил бы свечу, да все свечи куплены.
Зажег бы спирт на руке - да где ж его взять?
А кругом лежат снега на все четыре стороны;
Легко по снегу босиком, если души чисты.
А мы пропали бы совсем, когда б не волки да вороны; 
Они спросили: "Вы куда? Небось до тёплой звезды?.."
Назолотили крестов, навтыкали, где нипопадя;
Да променяли на вино один, который был дан.
А поутру с похмелья пошли к реке по воду,
А там вместо воды - Монгол Шуудан.
А мы хотели дать весёлый знак ангелам,
Да потеряли их из виду, заметая следы;
Вот и вышло бы каждому по делам его,
Если бы не свет этой чистой звезды. 
Так что нам делать, как нам петь, как не ради пустой руки?
А если нам не петь, то сгореть в пустоте;
А петь и не допеть - то за мной придут орлики;
С белыми глазами, да по мутной воде.
Только пусть они идут - я и сам птица черная,
Смотри, мне некуда бежать: еще метр - и льды;
Так я прикрою вас, а вы меня, волки да вороны,
Чтобы кто-нибудь дошел до этой чистой звезды... 
Так что теперь с того, что тьма под куполом,
Что теперь с того, что ни хрена не видать?
Что теперь с того, что все свечи куплены,
Ведь если нет огня, мы знаем, где его взять;
Может, правда, что нет путей, кроме торного,
И нет рук для чудес, кроме тех, что чисты,
А все равно нас грели только волки да вороны,
И благословили нас до чистой звезды...

----------


## Lampada

Концерт Бориса Гребенщикова в Лондоне.
Фильм снят во время прохождения стажировки в компании BBC WORLD SERVICE TRUST.
Май 2007 год.
"Беспечный русский бродяга" - in Royal Albert Hall -London 
Часть 1  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxgLtwdkKjM
Часть 2  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DbUfPAhvc

----------


## Lampada

Russmus: Аквариум/Akvarium

----------


## Lampada

*Пушка сдохла - Всё пи*дец, Аквариум *  
 Жаль подмога не пришла,
Подкрепление не прислали.
Нас осталось только два
Нас с тобою на*бали 
Все братушки полягли
И с патронами напряжно
Но мы - держим рубежи
Мы сражаемся отважно.
Пушка сдохла - всё, пиз*ец
Больше нечем отбиваться
Что ж, закурим брат-боец
Нам от смерти - не съеб*ться 
Жаль подмога не пришла
Подкрепление не прислали
Что ж, - обычные дела
Нас с тобою на*бали 
На*бали...

----------


## Lampada

Когда воротимся мы в Портленд ...

----------


## Lampada

*"Поколение дворников и сторожей"*  Поколение дворников и сторожей Потеряло друг друга В просторах бесконечной земли Все разошлись по домам. В наше время, Когда каждый третий - герой, Они не пишут статей, Они не шлют телеграмм, Они стоят как ступени, Когда горящая нефть Хлещет с этажа на этаж, И откуда-то им слышится пение. И кто я такой, чтобы говорить им, Что это мираж?  Мы молчали, как цуцики, Пока шла торговля всем, Что только можно продать, Включая наших детей, И отравленный дождь Падает в гниющий залив. И мы еще смотрим в экран, А мы еще ждем новостей. И наши отцы никогда не солгут нам. Они не умеют лгать, Как волк не умеет есть мясо, Как птица не умеет летать  Скажи мне, что я сделал тебе, За что эта боль? Но это без объяснений, Это видимо что-то в крови, Но я сам разжег огонь, Который выжег меня изнутри. Я ушел от закона, Но так не дошел до любви.  Но молись за нас, Молись за нас, если ты можешь. У нас нет надежды, но этот путь наш И голоса звучат все ближе и строже, И будь я проклят, если это мираж.

----------


## Lampada

*Жаль подмога не пришла* Подкрепление не прислали Нас осталось только два Нас с тобою на*бали  Все братушки полягли И с патронами напряжно Но мы - держим рубежи Мы сражаемся отважно  Пушка сдохла - всё, пиз*ец Больше нечем отбиваться Чтож, закурим брат-боец Нам от смерти - не съеб*ться  Жаль подмога не пришла Подкрепление не прислали Чтож, - обычные дела Нас с тобою на*бали  На*бали...

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/_Pj5PMr6sKY   *Сколько мы не пели, всё равно что молчали*  Поэтому мёртвой стала наша святая вода  По нам проехали колёса печали  И вот мы идём на Праздник Урожая во Дворце Труда   Время уклоняться, но как уклониться  Уйти с этой зоны, вырвать из себя провода  А Роза Леспромхоза и Мария Подвенечная Птица  Готовы отдать всё, что есть за билет  На Праздник Урожая во Дворце Труда   Мы знаем, что машина вконец неисправна  Мы знаем, что дороги нет и не было здесь никогда  Закрой глаза, чтоб не видеть крадущегося по полю фавна  В двери стучит сорвавшаяся с неба звезда -  Праздник Урожая во Дворце Труда   Красная, как флаг, чёрная сажа  В античных руинах разорванные в хлам поезда  Под ногами прохожих - холсты Эрмитажа  Дирижёр абсолютно глухой -  Праздник Урожая во Дворце Труда   Сколько мы не пели, всё равно что молчали  Поэтому мёртвой стала наша святая вода  И звёздной ночью я буду ждать на причале  Мы в самом начале -  Праздник Урожая во Дворце Труда

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/fyWLACLcLs4 
[/FONT][/COLOR]*Юнкерам
(То, что я должен сказать)*_(слова и музыка: Александр Вертинский)_
Я не знаю, зачем и кому это нужно, Кто послал их на смерть недрожащей рукой? Только так беспощадно, так зло и ненужно Опустили их в Вечный Покой!  Осторожные зрители молча кутались в шубы, И какая-то женщина с искаженным лицом Целовала покойника в посиневшие губы И швырнула в священника обручальным кольцом.  Закидали их ёлками, замесили их грязью И пошли по домам под шумок толковать, Что пора положить бы уж конец безобразию, Что и так уже скоро, мол, мы начнем голодать.  И никто не додумался просто стать на колени И сказать этим мальчикам, что в бездарной стране Даже светлые подвиги – это только ступени В бесконечные пропасти, к недоступной Весне!

----------


## Lampada

«Рай»  Над небом голубым Есть город золотой С прозрачными воротами И с яркою стеной  А в городе том сад Все травы да цветы Гуляют там животные Невиданной красы  Одно как рыжий огнегривый лев Другое вол преисполненный очей Третье золотой орел небесный Чей так светел взор незабываемый  А в небе голубом Горит одна звезда Она твоя, о Ангел мой Она всегда твоя  Кто любит тот любим Кто светел тот и свят Пускай ведет звезда тебя Дорогой в дивный сад  Тебя там встретит огнегривый лев И синий вол преисполненный очей С ними золотой орел небесный Чей так светел взор незабываемый

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/OW1pw4CWfhw  
Борис Гребенщиков & Joanna Stingray -   Come Together

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/yiVe5FMxlvw 
Меня зовут *последний* *поворот*,
Меня вы знаете сами
По вкусу водки из сырой земли
И хлеба со слезами. 
В моем дому все хрен да полынь,
Дыра в башке - обнова;
Мне нож по сердцу там, где хорошо,
Я дома там, где херово. 
На кой мне хрен ваш город золотой,
На кой мне хрен петь складно -
В моей душе семь сотен лет пожар,
Забыть бы все - и ладно. 
А если завтра в чистый рай
Под белы руки взят буду -
Апостол Петр, ой батька Николай,
Возьми меня отсюда. 
А в чистом небе два крыла
Чертят дугу исправно...
Я сам хромой, и все мои дела -
Налей еще - и славно.

----------

